# Catfish Rigs



## Cat Man

I always go fishing in the GMR for catfish but i always seem to get snagged anyone have any rigs or tips to prevent this?


----------



## Weatherby

In the GMR there is no way to eliminate this from happening, but you can do a couple things to reduce the number of times it does happen.


Use flat sinkers instead of egg shaped sinkers. (harder to roll around on the bottom and get hung up.)

Do not use swivels, beads etc.


Depending on where and what type of cats your targeting you can use a float.


----------



## Salmonid

Sounds like you are fishing along the rip rap, if possible keep casting out until you find the sweet spot where the gravel meets the bigger rock, fish always feed along that edge, just reel fast with a high tip to get your rigs back.

If your fishing in the real big rocky stuff, try a float as already mentioned, other then that, make sure you have enough weight to hold the bait to bottom and do not allow it to swing in the current, a sang every time

Salmonid


----------



## Judster

I fish the GMR quite a bit for channels and smallmouth. I made up a sketch for you of how I rig up for cat's. I pre-tie most of this and have 'em ready when needed. I always cast downstream keeping a tight line. Not afraid to throw this anywhere, if I get snagged the weights normally snap off saving the rest of the setup. Hope this helps.


----------



## skipjack11

I use a rig much like Judster posted. I also use circle hooks.Read some of the posts on circle hooks. In addition to their other advantages I find they reduce the number of hang ups.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

Excellent diagram...makes sense and is very useful.


----------



## [email protected]

Try a texas rigged Senko or tube  I'm trying to figure out how not to catch them!!


----------



## Lewzer

Here's a rig I use when fishing rocks for catfish. The bobber slides up the shaft and the two hooks remain a few inches above the bottom.


----------

